# 

## nickeler

1  

> "        ,  ,  ,              , ,  ,        ,           "
> 
> "         .    , ,        ,     .
>  ,    
>        100-       .        ,    ,  
>  .  26  1904 .  쒿 .          .   ,    ,       .
>       ,     14      .     ( 糿) 1919      -  . . .      ,          . ..         .       ,          .      . (.  )      .
>  . .    : , , , ,   .         :    ,   ,  ,             1923         ,          .
> 1925-           . . ,  .   .    .      1926                .       .      .    :  (   . ), ˳ (  . ),  (  . )  .          . , - ,       , ,        . ˳       .         .        ,              . 1930     .            . . .         .
> ...

----------


## nickeler

" ".
, 1910- . (   ,            ,     .       )  
  (  ). , 1914 . 
http://histpol.narod.ru/person/pers-15/pers15-004.htm 
..   , ,      .      . 
    ,    .        -         .     ,    .... 
    .

----------

